# Updated Netflix App Works on More Android Devices



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"Your Droid X2 is now supported, and so are the Motorola Atrix, Droid, Droid X, Droid 2, and Droid 3; Casio G'zOne Commando C7771 (with Android 2.2); HTC Droid Incredible, Incredible 2, Evo, Evo 3D, G2, and Thunderbolt; Lenovo IdeaPad tablet; LG Revolution; and Samsung Droid Charge, Epic 4G, Galaxy S, Galaxy S 4G, Fascinate, Nexus S, and Nexus S 4G."

Full Story Here


----------

